# packaging bath salts to prevent molding & slime



## awi (Dec 11, 2010)

I have s couple containers of bath salts to which i had added lavender EO.  I have had them for probably 5 months and I packaged them in a bath salt tube with a screw on lid.  I noticed today that at the bottom there is a milky slime that has formed.  I didn't see any mold, but I am sure it was to that point.  What is the best way to package them so that this doesn't happen.  I like to make it up in bulk and package it so that it is quick and easy to fill orders, but I sure don't want this to happen anymore.  Any suggestions???


----------



## Genny (Dec 12, 2010)

What kind of salts are you using?  
Sea salts have a tendency to sweat pretty bad.  
Plus you have to make sure that your salts are completely dry and the containers you put them in have no moisture.


----------



## awi (Dec 12, 2010)

I am using the pink Himalayan salts, epsom salts and dead sea salts and a few drops of EO.  Maybe I didn't let them dry out long enough before packaging???  If the sea salts are to blame, what could I use in place of them to make the chance of this happening again much less? :?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Epsom salts and sea salt have both natural moisture. Depending on % of each, that moisture can collect on the bottom or make the salts hard and clumpy.


----------



## awi (Dec 12, 2010)

I was using equal amounts of each.  How does everyone else make it work...are they using different salts?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Some people have had good luck drying the salts on a cookie sheet in the oven on low first.


----------



## awi (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you place them in the oven after the EO's have been added?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

awi said:
			
		

> Do you place them in the oven after the EO's have been added?


Before you add any fragrance.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 13, 2010)

awi, what size were your sea salt crystals?  I use the larger sea salt crystals that have been dissolved and recrystalized for clarity, and haven't had a moisture issue.  Suppose that makes a difference?


----------



## awi (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, so would baking them at say 200 or 250 for an hour be about right?  Then add EO's shake up and package?  Or do you allow them to dry a little longer after adding EO's?


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 13, 2010)

Depending on the climate where you live, five months might be a little long for a product where EOs have been added?
We always recommend using the salts within three months of blending.


----------



## awi (Dec 13, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> awi, what size were your sea salt crystals?  I use the larger sea salt crystals that have been dissolved and recrystalized for clarity, and haven't had a moisture issue.  Suppose that makes a difference?



They are medium sized grain.


----------



## awi (Dec 13, 2010)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Depending on the climate where you live, five months might be a little long for a product where EOs have been added?
> We always recommend using the salts within three months of blending.



I am sure climate has played a role in this.  I have recently moved into a more humid area (ugh!) and that probably is why these got yucky.  I will make sure to add something on the directions saying to use within 3 months so maybe this will not happen again.  I will just make up small batches from now on so that I don't have a bunch sitting on the shelf.


----------

